# Last Time You Had A Haircut



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

For me it was back in July and I don’t plan on getting rid of the covid mullet anytime soon.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

...not till I get vaccinated!


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Shaved it all myself once and now I'm just growing it until concerts start back up.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I cut it myself after watching a YouTube video.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Don’t know really. It was the last time my mom was over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> I cut it myself after watching a YouTube video.


So how did that work out ... lol


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A set of buzz clippers, the longest guard (or whatever that thing is that controls the length of cut) on it, and some help from my wife. Got it done just before Christmas. It's hair, it grows back (no offence meant to the follically challenged).


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Wardo said:


> So how did that work out ... lol


Lmao last time me and my friend did that he “ forgot “ the guard and we had to shave my head


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Ooohh...well...its been quite a long time...but still more recent then my last shave


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Two weeks ago... and will go in three weeks saying farewell as I will move thereafter... :-/


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Buzz it down right to the bone. Let it grow till people start crossing to the other side of the street when they meet me. Then repeat. Been a couple cycles.


----------



## JesseB94 (Feb 11, 2021)

I've been shaving my head since January of 2020 even though I can still grow a decent head of hair (im 26). Once a week. Just feels more comfortable to me.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Mine falls out faster than it grows, im good.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Wardo said:


> So how did that work out ... lol


Surprisingly well, all things considered. It was pretty long, so it was a drastic cut, rather than trimming something a barber did.
I wouldn’t have tipped myself very well for this cut, but for video calls and being at home most of the time, it works. The fade is a bit less than ideal, but overall, I am ok with it.


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

My hair is fine, as a spider web and the top stuff abandoned my pate years ago. I bin buzzing it off just about to the wood for many years. I remember how in my high school years - the 60's - a man had to carry a rat tail comb in his back pocket at all times. That comb was just part of getting dressed.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

jdto said:


> Surprisingly well, all things considered.


Looks like you got away with it .. lol


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I went from November until March without a cut, but my barber Nick is 77 so he’s had his shot and I have had mine so I got a nice trim a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like things are gonna be closed here for awhile so I’m going back to being a 1970s long haired red neck.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Looks like things are gonna be closed here for awhile so I’m going back to being a 1970s long haired red neck.


Just tuck it under your hat.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Somewhere in mid-2017. I think I'll get it cut later this month if I can. Got a 40th anniversary coming up, so I think the little woman deserves a more presentable hubby. The beard may come off too. We'll see.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Two Christmas ago. I have been told I have a skullet. Also, others have called it an Einstein, or a mad professor cut. Actually it is a lack of a haircut. When it is freshly washed, I comb it back into a Johnny Weissmuller (one of the original Tarzans). I figure why not, my grandmother was a Weissmuller, and she said he was a cousin.

I tell the naysayers, that I am working on being able to fashion a ponytail, and then the next goal is a full blown Wille Nelson.

If everyone would just mind their own business, I would likely get something down about my hair.

It is just some pandemic fun, and me having some small sense of control in my life.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Been since Oct 2019 for me. Watching Eddie Murphy while i waited, laughing out loud with the Afro Canadian Barber, the 20 something guy getting his hair cut wasnt finding Eddie very funny. 😂


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Two or three weeks ago, but before that was mid December.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Meh, weekna half ish. I use 1/8”, I think #1, just because mrs likes a bit. I actually shaved to the bone for the first time, for a couple cycles a few weeks back, but I cant be arsed with THAT much maintenance. I look bloody awful if I grow it out at all, that’s OK, I wore a mullet way past its expiration date, 97-98ish. Payback.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

A month ago.
I try to keep things somewhat neat...too old to pull off the wild and carefree look and too young to pull off the I don’t give a shit look.

im fucked if we go into another lockdown as I’m going to need it tidied up again in a couple weeks.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Feb 26, not by choice ;-)


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Today.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Geez, Bill, hope yer doing OK


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

WCGill said:


> Feb 26, not by choice ;-)
> 
> View attachment 358141


Whoa!,... please explain.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

14 months ago, when things return to normal (no mask) it will probably be cut, until then ? never, I don't care how long it takes, I've got years to wait, no problem


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I haven’t paid for a haircut in my life.
Learned how to cut it myself when I was 12.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1996


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

At least a couple of years ago. Just had to trim the ends. My hair had thinned quite a bit. But it's still there. LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Midnight Rider said:


> Today.


I'm waiting for the injection molder.

Thing clamps down on your noggin.....paSHUNK!!!

You look like Tom Freaking Cruise.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have been getting my haircut every 2 or 3 months all through this covid thing same as always.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

Same as DaddyO. Clippers that I bought to trim my beard, #9 thingy, and just all over in every direction. I have paid for nearly as bad.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Got one a couple of weeks ago.

Before that was October. I usually go 4-5 weeks between, but in 2020 I had 2 trims all year. 1 in July, 1 in October. This year, just the one I already mentioned. I still have all mine, and, at pushing 50, no grey! My beard is mostly grey/white, but my head for some reason is holding on. (not complaining)

I get way too many Trudeau references if I let it go too long. About a year ago (before the mandatory masks thing, but after the non-essential closings) I was in a fast food place and the girl behind the counter really thought I was Trudeau. She started polling the other patrons. "Don't you think he looks like Justin... don't you"?

It was a little unnerving actually.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> Got one a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Before that was October. I usually go 4-5 weeks between, but in 2020 I had 2 trims all year. 1 in July, 1 in October. This year, just the one I already mentioned. I still have all mine, and, at pushing 50, no grey! My beard is mostly grey/white, but my head for some reason is holding on. (not complaining)
> 
> ...


You realize now I gotta see a pic.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Yesterday.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> You realize now I gotta see a pic.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 358163



Nevermind. I found one.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

keto said:


> Geez, Bill, hope yer doing OK


It's a work in progress, thanks. I had some difficulties walking last spring, accompanied by confusion and memory loss. I went to the doctor and he sent me to a neurosurgeon who gave me a spinal tap (went to 11) and my symptoms improved somewhat, being consistent with adult onset hydrocephaly. Being extremely hard to diagnose, he sent me to another neurosurgeon for a second opinion, trying to rule out Parkinson's and Alzheimer's. I had two of the three definitive symptoms, incontinence being the third. Surgery followed, a shunt placement, incision in the head and one in the abdomen. 
As some of you know, we are a family of avid and competitive cyclists and I'm hoping to get back in the saddle this year, my balance isn't there yet. I had to suspend amp repair and building, just didn't trust myself around HV.
Losses and gains, it's life. Stay safe friends and thanks for your concern and support.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

About 10 mins ago actually, just before they lock that shit down again here in Ontario.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Feb 26, not by choice ;-)
> 
> View attachment 358141


Holy shit! Whatever prompted the procedure, a speedy recovery 

Our neighbour was sporting a similar "hairdo", following a nasty spill and subsequent brain-bleed a little over a year ago. They had to remove part of his skull on his left side to address the bleed, and kept the chunk on ice awaiting a later re-installation, that came about 8-9 months later. In the interim, he had a large soft-spot and sloped head, which he had to protect with a helmet at all times.

One of the favorite curses from a late friend of mine was "May you grow bald...from the back UP." Now that I can see what it looks like, I realize what a nasty curse it was.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Wahl clippers work fine for buzz-cuts, the style I've worn for many years. Looks like they're doing well in sales:









Coronavirus: sales growth of hair care products by type U.S. 2020 | Statista


Hair care products witnessed significant sales growth in the United States between February and March 2020 due to the outbreak of the coronavirus pandemic.




www.statista.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

squeezed a haircut in this morning before things get "hairy" in this province.
Should be good for 6 weeks or so now.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't know if the salons and barbershop are still closed in Canada, but they opened here last June and have been open ever since. I get it trimmed every six weeks or so.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

About fifteen years ago. It only gets so long then those hairs fall out, so after a year or so it doesn't really change.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I have my annual shearing in May.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I get way too many Trudeau references if I let it go too long. About a year ago (before the mandatory masks thing, but after the non-essential closings) I was in a fast food place and the girl behind the counter really thought I was Trudeau. She started polling the other patrons. "Don't you think he looks like Justin... don't you"?
> 
> It was a little unnerving actually.


 Whoa!,... I'll start a 'Go Fund Me' page to ensure you have a steady inundation of bankroll for regularly scheduled haircuts.

No man should be subjected to this variety of heartless mistaken identity harassment, , lol


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Over a year--I was planning on getting one last March, so I probably last had it cut in October or November 2019-but I'm not sure.
First lockdown happened before I could do that--but I'm not concerned with that
I've had it longer.
The only downsides-using more shampoo & sometimes I think I see something move out of the corner of my eye, but it's my hair.
I bought a bandana in the summer or I wear a hat to hold my hair back when doing anything where I don't want it falling in my face (Like driving)

I know the hairdressers have opened back up & closed & opened again--but just haven;t been able to find a time--they get booked up quite quickly.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

DrumBob said:


> I don't know if the salons and barbershop are still closed in Canada, but they opened here last June and have been open ever since. I get it trimmed every six weeks or so.


It’s a big country. Some places are open, some aren’t.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> About fifteen years ago. It only gets so long then those hairs fall out, so after a year or so it doesn't really change.


'83 was my last major cut for court. Now, I might go in every two/three years or so to get the dead ends cut.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> '83 was my last major cut for court. Now, I might go in every two/three years or so to get the dead ends cut.


I might need that dead ends cut soon.
But maybe not.

We'll see.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Get a haircut and get a real job
Clean your act up and don't be a slob
Get it together like your big brother Bob
Why don't you get a haircut and get a real job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yesterday. The wife cut it. Can't stand the feel of hair on my neck. Ahhh.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


> '83 was my last major cut for court. Now, I might go in every two/three years or so to get the dead ends cut.


I'm picturing Fabio mixed with Brad Pitt.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

doesn't matter , I still look ugly.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

june of 2016










august of 2020









it's now april 2021, i still haven't cut it


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

numb41 said:


> I'm picturing Fabio mixed with Brad Pitt.


Pretty much the same length as cheezy above.
More like this though ..


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I guess I asked for it...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago. Cut my own.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I had mine cut a few weeks ago. My father was helping with a home reno project and he also happens to be a hair dresser so I told him to being his scissors with him.


----------

